

Show HN: JapanConnect iPhone app - andymoe

I'm the co-founder of FilmFest (filmfest.me) and we had just done an app for the San Francisco International Asian Asian American Film Festival (http://caamedia.org).<p>The Festival was in full swing when the quake hit. We've responded in one of the only ways we could - by building an app. (http://goo.gl/IKbQj)<p>Right now it's very simple and the content comes from our WordPress site with links to news sources and stories as well as to googles people finder database and other ways to get involved.<p>I'd love to hear what people are reading and get connected with people who have something to contribute or have ideas on how we can help from here in San Francisco.<p>Humbly yours,<p>- Andy<p>@japanconnect<p>japanconnect.org<p>feedback@japanconnect.org<p>PS. We are working on an Android version and updates to the iOS version.
======
Punter
Great work! We were also busy to come up with something last week.
<http://tsunami-homes.woisy.com> wants to crowdsource private resources for
aiding people affected by the tsunami.

------
tjarratt
Very cool. Glad to see other developers creating an easy way for people to
stay connected, provide aid, and keep information about the cleanup and
humanitarian efforts in one place.

------
sagacity
Clickable:

<http://www.japanconnect.org/>

Keep up the good work.

